

Sketch recognition diagram drawing app on iOS - aggarwalachal
http://www.avabodh.com/lekh

======
rajeevk
Link to the youtube demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJTLReh8iFY>

------
x64arm
wow.. shape recognition seems to be freaking awesome. How much time did you
take to develop it?

~~~
rajeevk
Hi, I am the developer of this upcoming app. I was doing this in part-time and
week-end. It took almost 8-9 months to make this into this state.

~~~
8ig8
This looks fantastic. Mind if I ask a couple questions?

1\. Will the app support first generation iPads?

2\. What will be the price?

Thanks I'm looking forward to trying it out.

~~~
rajeevk
It will be supported on ios version 5.1+ If you would have upgraded ios on
your first gen ipad, this will be supported.

Not decided on price yet. Any suggestion?

~~~
prezjordan
I would pay around $5 for this app, but I am not a professional - so it
depends who you are marketing it to.

------
Groxx
That looks _really_ impressive. Any plans to release for iphone/pod? No tablet
here :/

~~~
rajeevk
The first release is for ipad only. Probably in next update/release iphone
will be supported

------
rishabg
This looks really awesome! Are you planning on releasing this soon?

~~~
rajeevk
thx.. it will get released sometime 1.5 to 2 months from now.

------
kps
Neat. Kind of like what Ivan Sutherland's Sketchpad did in 1963.

